# Advrtisements and banners



## Evil Buddies (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been in touch with a 2 companies and they seem very interested in placing advertisments to the site. Can the site creators private message me for some pricing details. Then I will pass on the details to them I will act as a go between. They want me to help them plus I will be rewarded for my time heheheehehehhe.

Look forward in someone getting in touch

Evil


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 10, 2007)

i asked many weeks ago i never got a price or commitment. 
i am still interested in the # of hits that will come from here


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 10, 2007)

I would also like to say that it is legal to buy and sell marijuana seeds in the UK. Rollitup.org would not be breaking any laws by advertising HES trading as they are a legitimate company in the UK. There security methods are really high of he highest standard. 

Evil


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

Sorry I have been swamped if you could pm me the sites I will take a look.

RIU


----------

